#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-24
<happyaron> youker-assistant/1.0.0-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<happyaron> congrats, :)
<ypwong> JackYu, pong
<JackYu> happyaron, great:)
<JackYu> ypwong,  能不能将https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin设为一个Distrobution，而不是一个Project?
<ypwong> JackYu, 可以，但要 admin 来改
<JackYu> ypwong, 那你能否跟admin发个邮件？
<ypwong> JackYu, 待会看看
<JackYu> ypwong, 好的, thanks.
<happyaron> ypwong: ibus-cangjie是你维护的吗？
<ypwong> happyaron, yes
<happyaron> ypwong: 那我今天看看sponsor一下
<ypwong> happyaron, you can sponsor to debian?
<happyaron> bingo!
<ypwong> oh
<ypwong> great
<ypwong> asked Osamu but no reply
<JackYu> happyaorn, 你上次找admin merge帐号，没有反应？我看https://launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members-f还在。
<happyaron> JackYu: 没有人理我。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 到irc找找人？
<JackYu> 是不是有一个#launchpad>
<happyaron> JackYu: 可以问问
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-25
<ypwong> JackYu, please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin/14.04/LTS-Proposal
<JackYu> ypwong, sure, thanks.
<FJKong> lenky: 输入法当前为拼音，输入wodesh 完成h之后为什么输入字符串和候选词长度全为0了？
<lenky> 不知道哦
<lenky> 我这里没有哇
<FJKong> lenky: 不是显示不出来，在qml里面打印出来horizontal.width和输入字符串width都为0
<FJKong> 面板显示的没错
<freeflying> ypwong, you there?
<ypwong> freeflying, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 我改了一下, 你再看看？https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin/14.04/LTS-Proposal
<ypwong> JackYu, ok i will check
<JackYu> ypwong, 好的，你改着，我先回邮件了,
<ypwong> JackYu, 对了，为什么要把 indicator-messages 删掉？
<ypwong> 从版本移除
<JackYu> ypwong, 当时觉得这个不太需要～
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-26
<JackYu> ypwong, 下午会议还是用你的brige？
<ypwong> JackYu, yes, 3点开始吧？
<JackYu> 是的。
<JackYu> 我发了个邮件出来。
<maclin> fcitx-qimpanel-configtool还没有集成到版本中，现在输入配置菜单调用会报错误，等会儿讨论下如何入库？ Bug：1284976
<JackYu> 好的。
<ljw> happyaron: 关于Dash页面中的汉化不全问题，你说关联到Bug#1231437，具体要怎么操作？把关机界面汉化的Bug标题改一下，还是把default-settings汉化的Bug改一下？
<maclin> aron, ljw说是关于dash汉化的问题，目前dash中有两个地方还没有汉化好，在Bug #1222621的附件中列出了两个截图
<ubot5> bug 1222621 in Ubuntu Kylin "ubuntukylin-default-settings overwrites unity.mo from zh-hans language pack" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222621
<happyaron> maclin: 已经在私聊里说啦
<maclin> 好的:)
<maclin> 就是看是把这两个bug如何修改一下，方便后面跟进^_^
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 应该新报bug
<maclin> OK
<ypwong> maclin, lenky 可以帮忙看看 fcitx-qimpanel-configtool ?
<ypwong> maclin, happyaron 会看
<maclin> 好的，是集成到fcitx-qimpanel还是单独入库？单独入库的话是不是还需要修改default-settings?
<ypwong> maclin, 那个包已经有的了
<ypwong> maclin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1261825
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1261825 in Ubuntu "Please sponsor fcitx-qimpanel-configtool/0.1.3-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ypwong> jack_, maclin, FJKong, happyaron: meeting agenda is sent.
<maclin> 版本中没有集成，可以apt-get安装，看来是default-settings的问题？还是fcitx-qimpanel加入依赖？
<ypwong> JackYu, 又掉线了
<Moon_Cheetah> 嘿嘿
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-27
<maclin_> JackYu, ypwong, 英文的releasenote已经准备好，你们再看一下https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin/1404-beta-1-ReleaseNote，我在弄中文版的
<JackYu> maclin_, ok, thanks.
<maclin_> 中文版的也OK了，另外把图片也弄上去了，网速不行，真费劲啊^_^
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-28
<ypwong> maclin, ping
<maclin> ypwong,pong
<ypwong> maclin, 目前我们有没有对 kingsoft-office 的安装进行测试的用例？
<maclin> 我们有专门的功能和适配性的测试，你说的安装是指？
<ypwong> maclin, 就是通过 apt-get 安装
<ypwong> 以及软件中心安装
<maclin> 没有专门写，但是做过，原来优客助手里面就是这样用的
<ypwong> maclin, 能加上吗？需要针对 32 和 64-bit 的安装
<ypwong> maclin, 特别是 64-bit, 偶尔就会听到有人说安装不上
<ypwong> 所以能否测一测，如果有问题得找金山修
<maclin> 好的，这是个好办法
<ypwong> maclin, thanks
<ypwong> maclin, 给你报了個 bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1285963 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285963 in Ubuntu Kylin "Add "kingsoft-office installation" into test suite" [High,Confirmed]
<maclin> 收到：）
<JackYu> ypwong, ping.
<JackYu> ypwong, we are online.
<happyaron> fcitx-qimpanel-configtool/0.1.4-0ubuntu1 uploaded
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-25
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<maclin> ypwong,  关于Bug#1403744的问题，我用最新的ubuntu的镜像测试似乎不存在这个问题了，但是uk的还是存在
<njin> hallo, how can I report translation errors (english language) presents in youker assistant ? against youker or against english langpack ?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-26
<ypwong> maclin, 可能 1403744 是因为 fcitx?
<maclin> ypwong，也有可能，我试试结束fcitx看？
<ypwong> maclin, 好的
<maclin> 结束掉fcitx后似乎正常了
<maclin> ypwong，看样子确实与fcitx有关，刚用live模式和安装后的系统都测试了，kill掉fcitx就可以正常搜索
<ypwong> maclin, 如果是fcitx那得问问aron
<ypwong> maclin, 或许用 ibus 也有问题
<maclin> ypwong，ubuntu的最新ISO没有这个问题
<ypwong> maclin, ibus启用了？
<maclin> ypwong，你是说ubuntu？进入live默认是ibus
<ypwong> maclin, ok
<JackYu> maclin, ypwong, 是因为fctix升级导致的吗？
<ypwong> 我不确定，请 happyaron 看看
<maclin> fcitx最近升级了吗？
<maclin> happyaron在吗？
<JackYu> 1:4.2.8.5-6
<JackYu> 是2015-2-12升级的
<JackYu> fcitx (1:4.2.8.5-6) experimental; urgency=medium
<JackYu>   * Remove empty lines
<JackYu>   * Add libpresage1 to Depends of fcitx-modules
<JackYu>  -- Aron Xu <aron@debian.org>  Thu, 12 Feb 2015 15:26:49 +0800
<JackYu> 我微信他问问～
<maclin> @JackYu，这个问题之前也存在，不一定是这次升级导致，你先问问，看看是否有必要我们先rebuid一下，看看其他库的升级是不是解决了这个问题
<JackYu> OK
<JackYu> 那我们rebuild一下试试
<JackYu> maclin, 已经提交请求了，等下我们再验证一下
<maclin> JackYu，OK，你跟aron也再确认一下吧
<JackYu> maclin, 他没回，估计现在也来不及fix了。
<happyaron> maclin: 应该和fcitx没啥关系
<happyaron> maclin: 2月20日更新过unity，是否是那里的问题
<happyaron>   [ Marco Trevisan (Treviño) ]
<happyaron>   * Decorations, Panel: add menus for unfocused windows as well
<maclin> happyaron，那有可能，有没有办法确认？
<ypwong> maclin, 15.04 beta1 测得怎样？
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<maclin> ypwong，hi，差不多了，dash搜索的问题依然存在，如果输入字母的间隔拉长，出现问题的几率会减少
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<maclin> ypwong，hi，测试完了，我来mark ready
<ypwong> maclin, 好的呢
<maclin> ypwong，done:)
<happyaron> ypwong: 那个要降级unity测试
<happyaron> ypwong: 给余杰说了，但是貌似maclin没收到
<ypwong> happyaron, 明天再跟他说说
<happyaron> 嗯
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-27
<ypwong> JackYu, 你们那边能帮忙测 trusty 和 utopic 的 SRU 吗？ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpwquality/+bug/1391024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1391024 in Ubuntu Kylin "The prompt of Password Strength Meter hasn't been translated." [Medium,Fix committed]
<JackYu> ypwong, 好的，明天哈。
<ypwong> JackYu, thanks
<JackYu> ypwong, welcome~
<ypwong> JackYu, youker assistant 的 github 貌似没有同步更新
<ypwong> kobe 下周回来？
<JackYu> 恩，Kobe还在老家，上网不方便～下周回来
<ypwong> JackYu, release notes 搞定了
<JackYu> ypwong, 恩，看到了, thanks:)
<ypwong> release team 还没发 email...
<JackYu> 发了呢。。。我转给你一下
<JackYu> 三月份我们f2f的技术例会，你觉得什么时候合适？
<ypwong> 疯了，跑到 spam folder
<ypwong> 怪不得
<ypwong> JackYu, 3月第2和第3个星期都行
<JackYu> lol...
<JackYu> OK
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-28
<ljw_> @Anthony  Bug# 1391024 在 trusty-0218-i386 和 utopic-release-i386 中均未修复，提示信息仍未翻译。
<happyaron> ljw_: libpwquality 的版本号分别是多少
<happyaron> ljw_: 在 trusty/utopic里
<happyaron> ljw_: trsuty/1.2.3-1ubuntu1.1, utopic/1.2.3-1ubuntu1.2，如果是这俩版本，那么标记verification-failed-trusty/verification-failed-utopic
<happyaron> JackYu ypwong 赶脚吴总要死啊，宋大侠说跨平台内核快出了
<happyaron> lol
<JackYu> happyaron, 指跨哪些平台？
<ljw_> happyaron: utopic/1.2.3-1ubuntu1; trusty/1.2.3-1ubuntu1
<ljw_> happyaron: trusty 和 utopic 中， libpwquality 版本号均为 1.2.3-1ubuntu1，要如何标记？
<happyaron> ljw_: 你的版本号不对
<happyaron> ljw_: 要打开-proposed仓库，升级libpwquality之后再测试
<happyaron> JackYu: 好像就是windows mac linux用相同的代码吧
<JackYu> happyaron, 那很好啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 赶脚适配要工作量
<JackYu> 嗯，慢慢来:)
<ljw_> happyaron: 好的～
<ljw_> happyaron: utopic 中的 libpwquality 版本已更新至1.2.3-1ubuntu1.2，但bug# 1391024仍存在；trusty 中的 libpwquality 版本已更新至1.2.3-1ubuntu1.1，翻译问题同样未解决。
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> ljw_: 语言包更新了么
<ljw_> happyaron: 木有..那我再更新语言包试试～
<ljw_> happyaron: 我在trusty中，把包含language-pack&zh内容的四个包都升级了，问题还是没有解决。
<happyaron> ljw_: 额
<happyaron> ljw_: 那就去加tag，verfication-failed-trusty
<ljw_> happyaron: 好的，我把utopic再验证下，然后一起弄～
<happyaron> 嗯
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-03-02
<happyaron> jzheng: 能否给 binli 每周安排点时间来review翻译？
<happyaron> jzheng: review gnome的，回头可以给launchpad的，社区完全没人我一个已经无力招架了。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-03-03
<hikiko> hello
<Trevinho> Hi handsome_feng
<handsome_feng> hi
<hikiko> hi Trevinho handsome_feng
<Trevinho> hey hikiko
<handsome_feng> It seems a long time from last meeting
<handsome_feng> :)
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: yeah, sorry about that... It happened twice that I had no notifications for the meeting and I missed it. It looks like my calendar wasn't properly synced
<ypwong> hi there
<Trevinho> hi ypwong
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: however... It's great that we got the ACK for getting all your work upstream for 16.04...
<handsome_feng> It does't matter, just repair your calendar ,and don't miss the next one. :)
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I've been looking at your code in the past weeks, but I need to finish a proper review.
<handsome_feng> fine
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: last time I checked there was still that issue for the tooltip / quicklist anchors that aren't properly centered
<Trevinho> I could have a look to that as well
<handsome_feng> I think i fix that now
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/LokuJYEU/
<Trevinho> err
<Trevinho> <handsome_feng> I found a litter problem in tooltips recently, when switch from one icon to another, the background of the new tooltip will keep the previous one's shadow...can you have a look at this btw when review the branch ?
<handsome_feng> yes
<handsome_feng> I still have this problem...
<handsome_feng> It
<Trevinho> I can check that
<handsome_feng> Ok, thank you !
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: as for the dash thing, once the dash is moved to the bottom, I think we need to disable the panel switching mode... As now the panel has only to be blurred when the dash is maximized
<Trevinho> Anyway, I'll do a proper review in next days, I think next week since tomorrow I'm off
<handsome_feng> ok, I will modified it...  Is there a deadline for the merge ?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: well, the sooner the better
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: we need to preapare an FFe bug for that, maybe ypwong  can help with it?
<ypwong> Trevinho, yes i can help
<Trevinho> nice
<handsome_feng> Thank you, ypwong !
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: however, the thing is we're already in feature freeze, so let's try to get the main thing in in two weeks window. Then you can fix and shape it in the coming weeks till the final freeze, since bug fixes are allowed
<handsome_feng> Trevinho, so you will review the branch before you leave?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: leave for what? I'm off tomorrow, but next week I'm here again
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: about this, I don't see why this should fix the issue... I mean, what is it doing differently?
<Trevinho> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity/unityshell-rotated-kylin/revision/4023
<handsome_feng> without this, when changed the scale in display, the launcher position will be at wrong place
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: yeah, I read the commit, but I don't see why... MHmhm
<Trevinho> I mean, positioning should all be done in OnMonitorChanged, which is called anyway
<handsome_feng> the launcherHeight get wrong value in OnMonitorChanged
<handsome_feng> launcherSize
<Trevinho> Mh,
<Trevinho> Is that maybe a race or what?
<Trevinho> I think we should try to understand what's going on... Not because your change is bad, but it looks like that there's something going on somewhere else that is not working as it should
<Trevinho> so it could be the effect of something not working properly.
<handsome_feng> Ok, I will Investigate this
<Trevinho> it's just a minor thing, eh.. .But...
<handsome_feng> I  tried to find out why, but inconclusive :(
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I understand..
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: however,  I was quickly looking at the code and I think we've the most on place now
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: as for the dash branch, have you given a check to the AP tests?
<handsome_feng> not yet ...
<handsome_feng> er, just forgot that, I will do that ASAP
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: ok, thanks
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: so, I think we can wrap this up.. I'm happy we can continue in this path. I'll do the reviews in next days, and I'll give you some branches in case.
<handsome_feng> OK, Thank you !
<handsome_feng> bye ! Trevinho, hikiko, ypwong
<Trevinho> bye handsome_feng, have a nice evening!
<hikiko> bye handsome_feng :)
